# Hinata & Naruto as created in Tekken Tag Tournament 2



## RaptorRage (Jan 8, 2013)

In the spirit of the creations made in Soul Calibur V, presented here are Hinata and Naruto in Tekken Tag Tournament 2. TTT2 has a custom creation mode similar to SCV allowing several clothing and item options for each character, and a complex decal creator for making the outfits unique. The clothing items are more limited in scope in that the upper body and hand items are paired up in fixed combinations, likewise the lower body and feet items are paired up. So there is less variety than could be possible to allow the most accurate character recreations and some compromises are needed to find the best outfits. However the hair items have more potential since the style, bangs, and sideburns can be mixed and matched, and there can be numerous accessories included that available for each character. 

Most importantly the decal creator is much more capable in TTT2 than SCV, allowing custom decals to be created from five layers of decal and shape options spanning hundreds of choices, also with the options for the entire color pallete in each layer as well as transparent layers. The character can have four separate locations for these complex decals placed around the body, so the general limitations with regard to the modelling and outfit options in TTT2 can be compensated for by the enhanced texture capabilities. In creating the outfits of Hianta and Naruto I derived a decal creation technique from how the textures work in SCV using geometric solid colors to create the unique patterns for the character's designs.

----------

The first set of ten images in this post will cover Hinata, the next post of ten images will cover Naruto. The last two images of each feature both in tag team intro poses and facing off in the Heavenly Garden stage. TTT2 does not have a direct screenshot output capability from the PS3 like SCV has available, and lacking an HD card I've resorted to taking digital camera images of my flatscreen TV.

----------

Hinata uses Ling Xiaoyu as the base character, who fights with a combination of Chinese martial arts styles. The upper body outfit consists of a track jacket and gloves, while the lower body uses capris pants and shoes. The hair style is a combination of long straight hair with straight bangs and long sideburns for the characteristic hime/princess cut appearance. I referenced the colors  and applied them to the TTT2 version. The color pallete between the two games is similarly set up so it was relatively easy to record and convert the proper RGB values. I chose a skin tone color for the fingerless gloves that matched the rest of the character. Though they make the hands look a bit bulky up close, while fighting it isn't too noticable. The most time was spent with the jacket design in the decal creator. The track jacket itself was given an overall base color of purple for the torso and white for the detail stripes present along the upper arms, and the jacket had a red cherry blossom logo on the front by default. The decal creator was then used for solid shapes to overlap the base colors in the proper locations to get the desired color patterns and to cover the red logo. 

This consisted of the first decal being a large purple square with a small section of white in the center for the jacket zipper, the decal being applied to the torso from the bottom up, and wrapped around from front to back, effectively covering the red logo and keeping the proper zipper color. The second layer was a white square applied from the top down to the arms, making the sleeves white while retaining the base purple color of the cuffs. The third decal was a series of three layered circles, the top layer white overlapping the bottom layers of a darker gradient. This was applied to the back of the jacket near the collar to form the shape of the hood with a bit of shadow effect. The fourth decal consisted of a series of three hexagons in a similar layered gradient pattern and a small gray rectangle for the zipper pull tab, applied to the front of the jacket near the collar for the front part of the hood with similar shadow effect to make the hood texture pop out a bit from the underlying purple jacket.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 8, 2013)

Naruto uses Miharu Hirano as the base character, who also fights with a combination of Chinese martial arts styles. Her character was originally a 'pallette swap' of Xiaoyu in Tekken 4, and in TTT2 she has most of the same moveset but has a few unique moves of her own. The upper body outfit consists of a track jacket and gloves, while the lower body uses track pants and sneakers. The hair style is a combination of pixie cut hair with wolf bangs and short sideburns for the characteristic spiky appearance. I referenced the colors  and applied them to the TTT2 version. Since the same track jacket with gloves used for Hinata is present with Naruto, I chose a skin tone color for the fingerless gloves that matched the rest of the character. The most time was again spent with the jacket design in the decal creator. The track jacket itself was given an overall base color of black for the each section. The decal creator was again used for solid shapes to overlap the base colors in the proper locations to get the desired color patterns and also for the detail texture of the logo and left shoulder strap.

This consisted of the first two decals each consisting of a large orange square, applied to the torso from the bottom up, one separated on each side of the zipper and wrapping around to the back to form the continuous orange section of the torso under the arms. The second layer was a combination of red circle and red swirl pattern for the Uzumaki clan logo on the back, and happens to match the decals used in the SCV version. The third decal was a series of five shapes comprising a gray circle and white swirl along with two brown rectangular strips and a red oval under one of the strips, together forming the left shoulder strap design.


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn u did good, only the one thing thats bothering me is naruto's hair :S and he looks kinda girly 

but seriously how many time did you put into this?


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 8, 2013)

Made these a few months ago, if I recall it was several hours total in the creator over a couple days between working out the outfits by cross referencing the SCV characters for colors, and figuring out the best technique for putting together the textures in the TTT2 decal creator to represent the jacket patterns and find the proper decal placement on the characters. Since Xiaoyu and Miharu both have the track jacket I was able to make Naruto and Hinata for each character, and have been able to apply the Naruto outfit to a couple of male characters as well that have a similar track suit. Working with the decal creator as the primary method in TTT2 is far more time consuming than the creation mode in SCV that is more based on the  model parts to achieve the same results, also since SCV has more options for the outfits themselves and placing the decals is more precise and intuitive.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 8, 2013)

oh my god 

that is amazing! I always like your character creations, but it feels a little more thrilling when I see it from a game that I regularly play! (or at least used to, before moving to uni! )

unfortunately, I never got to use the custom character creation mode when I played, I didn't know it was this detailed *u* 

can't wait till I go home now, going have lots of fun with this xD

anyway! I really love how Hinata and Naruto are done! however I think Hinata would look better without the gloves (or at least making the gloves a different colour)  
and why did Naruto have to be a girl, weren't there any male characters at all with the track suit? 

nevertheless, I really like Xiaoyu and Miharu (Xiao is my second main) so I can't really complain, good job


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 8, 2013)

Heh most of the male characters in TTT2 are really ripped and don't look like teenage boys. I did make a version for Bryan Fury and Kazuya Mishima, but their facial features and attitudes are a bit over the top for the character. I was hoping Leo would have a working outfit due to her ambiguous body type that changes between selected outfits, but she didn't really have one available. I'll probably get around to posting up some pics of the alternate versions later. 

Regarding the gloves, it is one of the game's limitations, in this case the track jackets for Xiaoyu and Miharu are a fixed combination with the gloves by default. I did play around a bit with orange/black and purple/white gloves mixed and matched between the two characters that may be a suitable compromise, but for this particular setup I decided to stick with skin tone gloves to match the outfits as much a possible.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey this looks really good!!!


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto Looks like Cloud or something... And he looks like he has a girls ass. Hinata looks about right except for the eyes... 
when I looked carefully he looks like he has a girls body....


----------



## Mateush (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto with boobs and girly ass 

Good work, I didn't know TT2 character creation could be this good.


----------



## tedkingston (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah, got the same impression. Did you use a woman's character when editing for naruto?
Other than that though, this is seriously good, especially for an edit through the game


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah Miharu is female and shares Xiaoyu's moveset for the most part, and both had the track suit as an optional clothing item which is suitable for their jackets, so they work well as a tag team. Also there is a distinct lack of average toned teenage male characters in this game, most of them are too buff to work for Naruto's body type and height. I'll have to look through the available characters more closely to see if there is a good fit for Naruto.

Unlike Soul Calibur V you can't have custom body types in this game so have to use the stock characters as templates, so it is almost more like Tekken characters cosplaying as others visually speaking. I suppose I could say this particular team is Naruko and Hinata instead...


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 24, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> Heh most of the male characters in TTT2 are really ripped and don't look like teenage boys. I did make a version for Bryan Fury and Kazuya Mishima, but their facial features and attitudes are a bit over the top for the character. I was hoping Leo would have a working outfit due to her ambiguous body type that changes between selected outfits, but she didn't really have one available. I'll probably get around to posting up some pics of the alternate versions later.
> 
> Regarding the gloves, it is one of the game's limitations, in this case the track jackets for Xiaoyu and Miharu are a fixed combination with the gloves by default. I did play around a bit with orange/black and purple/white gloves mixed and matched between the two characters that may be a suitable compromise, but for this particular setup I decided to stick with skin tone gloves to match the outfits as much a possible.



Oh, I see, makes sense. Though it wouldn't be so bad if Naruto had a male body like that...probably not Kazuya's though 

Haha, was going to suggest Leo, but yeah, makes sense she wouldn't have a similar outfit.

I understand, though changing them to black/white gloves wouldn't have been _so_ bad, in my opinion. Nude gloves looks like they have weirdly shaped hands, unless you focus 

Anyway, I look forward to see the other versions


----------

